
Magic Mirror - bootload
https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/magic-mirror/
======
bootload
_" Rather than use an actual mirror and project the data upon it, the Magic
Mirror uses a widescreen monitor that has been put in a portrait orientation
with an acrylic two-way mirror on top. With the right lighting and display
tweaks, it can be reflective enough to use as a mirror while also displaying
the weather data."_

The magic behind what is really a simple system.

